# Dancing with the Stars?



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone watching it tonight?? I love watchingall the dancing and I'm certainly looking forward to this season. Should be interesting. I also love the show Sing-off which happens to be on at the same time. Glad I can DVR it!
Castle is another one that starts this evening. Good night for TV.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

watching as I type. Waiting for Nancy Grace to fall on her fat little ass. LOL


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

HAHAHA!!!! I'm with you on that one, Dave! I also gotta either DVR either DWTS at 8:00, or Two and A Half Men...not sure which way I'll go yet....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Gwen uses the pvr, I wouldnt even know how to run it. I',m watching tv at the same the I'm on this laptop. I'm a multitasker. LOL


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I personally, am all about The Sing Off. Just LOVE that show!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

My DH is in a different room giving me updates on Hell's Kitchen. LOL
Will watch Singoff tomorrow morning. Those kids are just so talented.
(Bet they save Chaz Bono for last)


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm sure you're right, Evelyn! I hope he does fantastic!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> watching as I type. Waiting for Nancy Grace to fall on her fat little ass. LOL


I was so hoping she would Dave...lol...not a nice person when it comes to her!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am pulling for Carson Kressley! He is so much fun! Also hope Chaz does well. 

And, yay, Castle starting again! One of my favorites. And then, on Thursday, Big Bang Theory!


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm watching tonight. My DH is in another room watching something else. 37 years of marriage means it's Ok to like different shows. I like Carson, too.


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

Watch JR. He did a great job. He's from North Georgia so we get lots of tv coverage about him. What a great story of a soldier who gave so much for his country and he is a great dancer too. Who else is cuddled up on the couch with their puppy watching tv?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope JR wins the whole thing. I also think Chaz should go home tonight.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone still watching? I was so disappointed when it was David who went home last night instead of Nancy or Hope. Hope and Maks give the appearance that they hate each other, no positive chemistry at all - UGH. JR - what a sweetheart! And Derek Hough - so enjoy watching him - such a talented dancer!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Anyone still watching? I was so disappointed when it was David who went home last night instead of Nancy or Hope. Hope and Maks give the appearance that they hate each other, no positive chemistry at all - UGH. JR - what a sweetheart! And Derek Hough - so enjoy watching him - such a talented dancer!


could not imagine Nancy still there...lol...


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep, Linda, I am a devoted fan. I think JR is amazing. My choice for best dancers and most consistent, though, is Derek and his partner. She does an amazing job. She is so graceful, unlike any of the other women contestants. Nancy and Hope should have gone home weeks ago. The final 3 will be Derek's partner, JR and Kardashian.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I LOVE J.R. he IS a great dancer.... but really I love him beacause he was on All My Children and I am SO having withdrawls... LOL
I really love watching Derek and Ricki Lake dance!! she is so grace and is gorgeous!! he's not too shabby either! LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I missed last night. Verizon messed up our TV's when they came to move the wiring for our addition, then we had the storm, so people without phone and internet have taken priority. We still have one working TV, but it's in the room where our family computer is, and Timothy was writing a paper there.

Nancy might not be great, but gorgeous as Hope is, I think she's the weakest dancer of the lot that is left. (I'm not sure how she has lasted this long... particularly with Maks poking the judges all the time.

I am REALLY rooting for JR... He has come such a LONG way, and has never been a professional dancer. His lines are DO clean and flowing. The two step he did a couple of weeks ago was phenomenal!!! I think Ricki Lake is fantastic too... On pure talent and performance, I think both she and JR are neck and neck. She is, again, just so clean and flowing. She (almost) never makes a mistake! And she has been such a trouper, dancing with her injury.

But Ricki has professional dancing experience in her background that he doesn't have, which is why I'm slightly favoring JR!!!

I can't imagine it not coming down to the two of them in the end... the rest just can't hold a candle to them!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I hope Nancy wipes out . :whoo:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Me too, Dave! Stupid Nancy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Nancy should have gone. She just is so clumpy looking. Final 2 should be Jr and Riki Lake.
Loved the Halloween dances!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree. It should be close with JR and Ricki


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Nancy eeeek! Rikki and JR at the end duking it out. Think both are terrific, but I'm still leaning toward Rikki, though if JR wins that would be fine, too.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Time for Nancy to go home! Looking forward to hearing Andrea Boccelli tonight!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for the reminder. Gwen's away and I almost forgot about it. Should be good.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Dave..they danced two dances each last night and JR and his partner scored a perfect 30 on both of them!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah I missed that one. rootin for JR.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

JR was fantastic! What a great personality! 

I wonder what went on behind the scenes with Hope and Maks - Ha - maybe the producers took them out 'behind the woodshed' and gave them a 'what for'! :biggrin1: What an attitude adjustment!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JR is phenomenal!!! I don't know if it's still her injury (very well could be) but Ricki seems to have run out of steam. She was such a powerhouse earlier in the season, and she and JR seemed to be neck and neck. I don't think Ricki can touch him at this point, unless there is a MAJOR problem. 

The other two aren't even in the running, though I agree with you, I am astounded in the way Maks and Hope have finally pulled it together. Through the whole season, as gorgeous and athletic as she is, she has seemed so ungainly and lacking in self confidence in her femininity. Monday night, I think she out-danced Ricki by far. Rob is competent, but he just doesn't have that flash that JR and Ricki have shown for a long time, and that Hope finally showed Monday night!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I haven't watched the show but I have kept up on the internet. Actually I was pulling for Nancy Grace--go figure. anyway, you'll will be proud to know that she gets the axe on the next show. The internet you know, the shows evidently are filmed and shown later.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I haven't watched the show but I have kept up on the internet. Actually I was pulling for Nancy Grace--go figure. anyway, you'll will be proud to know that she gets the axe on the next show. The internet you know, the shows evidently are filmed and shown later.


Nope. That happened last night.:biggrin1:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, JR rocked it. I think you are right that he will be hard to beat now. But, I still think Rikki Lake could do it depending on the day. I think she knows that his hero status will be hard to beat also and may have let that dampen her enthusiasm. Regardless, both deserve to win. The other two do not come close in skills or personality.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I hope Rikki pulls it together for two reasons... it will make it more fun, and although I'm rooting for JR, I'd like to see Rikki a CLOSE second. She's fantastic too!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Shows what I know.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

whimsy said:


> Nancy should have gone. She just is so clumpy looking. Final 2 should be Jr and Riki Lake.
> Loved the Halloween dances!


You know it is Nancy's attitude..she comes across as not even trying, knowing everything (i.e, lazy and a Smart a..) which does her in with me..she should have never lasted this long.. JR for sure!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> JR is phenomenal!!! I don't know if it's still her injury (very well could be) but Ricki seems to have run out of steam. She was such a powerhouse earlier in the season, and she and JR seemed to be neck and neck. I don't think Ricki can touch him at this point, unless there is a MAJOR problem.
> 
> The other two aren't even in the running, though I agree with you, I am astounded in the way Maks and Hope have finally pulled it together. Through the whole season, as gorgeous and athletic as she is, she has seemed so ungainly and lacking in self confidence in her femininity. Monday night, I think she out-danced Ricki by far. Rob is competent, but he just doesn't have that flash that JR and Ricki have shown for a long time, and that Hope finally showed Monday night!


Karen, I noticed that too - that Ricki seemed to be running out of steam. You may be right - that she may be still suffering the effects of her injury - and is just not whining about it as some previous contestants have done.

I wonder what Maks is really like - he gives me the impression that he could be a major......ahemm.....I will settle for jerk :biggrin1:... at times. I find Rob rather uninteresting - and his dance partner has never been one of my favorite professionals on the show.

I am just glad Nancy is gone. Couldn't stand her mouth and the way she kept talking over Tristan. I loved listening to Tristan's accent though. I have a relative who talks over the top of people and never listens or lets another person speak. Thank goodness I don't have to spend much time around this person.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am rooting for JR. I don't know the drama behind everybody. I watch just the dance routines on the internet. I skip right over the whining and whatever. Hope surprised me. How she got that far without ever fully straightening her knees is amazing. Lots of soccer fans out there. 

I hope JR wins it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

JR is amazing! I still think it will be JR and Ricki. Ricki does look like she is running out of steam though.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I always choose my favorites as to whether or not they would be fun to have at a wedding. My great-uncle Bob danced competitively with his wife. He was so much fun to dance with.  At family weddings, he had to dance with all the little girls. We would trail after him, pleading for just one more dance.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well..down to 4 couples. I do believe they each dance 3 dances tonight!!That is going to be the battle of the fittest!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I am looking forward to tonight's show.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me Evelyn . I need something lighthearted.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, JR's ankle is giving him problems...bummer...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Noooooo! I adore JR!!!! we are in CA so, still have some time till we get to watch!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, he had a bad night, but there's NO WAY he'll go home tomorrow (it HAS to be Hope) and then he'll have a week for his ankle to heal before the finals show. 

Ricki has sure come back from her injury... She was fabulous tonight. And Rob surprised me! He definitely looked like he deserved to make it to the finals too!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

yes, we are all in agreement with Hope being the one to go home. Max is getting on my nerves too I might add.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok...what happened?


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

What a great night of dancing, except for Hope, whom I wished had gone home on week 2. Ricki was fabulous. Rob did a great job. JR will spring back and be great next week. He was certainly frustrated, but even still his dancing was very good.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> yes, we are all in agreement with Hope being the one to go home. Max is getting on my nerves too I might add.


Oh, I think SOMEONE gave Maks a serious talking to. Butter couldn't have melted in his mouth. In fact, HE kept calming Hope down and not letting HER run her mouth off. (which, of course, is how she got herself kicked off the soccer team, sweet young thing as she likes to seem) Even Tom Bergeron made a comment about him being the "Stepford Maks" he was being so polite during comments, thanking the judges and crew...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Ok...what happened?


JR twisted his ankle BADLY during practice. (they had it on tape, and it looked like he was lucky he didn't break it, the way he landed on it) Then, during the first dance, he landed on it wrong again. He held it together and finished the dance, but didn't have those incredible, long, flowing lines he normally has. At the end, he was standing on one foot while the judges talked to them. The judges felt that his posture was suffering as a result of guarding his ankle, but explained (kindly) that they had to judge what they saw that night.

He went back stage and a doctor re-taped his foot, and he was clearly stronger in the second and third dance (and got better scores) but he still wasn't the same JR. Between him being injured, and Rob REALLY coming into his own, JR ended up in 3rd place. Still, Hope was FAR behind the other 3 in points. She's still only there because the alternatives were worse.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Not a big fan of all the Kardashians, but I have noticed that they are right there every week cheering Rob on...which is nice (But, it does mean an opportunity to get their face on camera I suppose..like they need anymore _face-time_) Gosh, Bruce Jenner is so _plastic_ looking!! LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

JR had to have been in some major pain, because he could barely muster one of those incredible smiles he always has on his face. Certainly hope it is Hope going home. I think Maks must have gotten a severe talking too as well. They are acting 180 degrees from the first part of the season. Very surprised at Rob - this show has obviously been the best thing to happen to him - has given him so much confidence - we are watching him blossom (if men do that) right before our eyes - very nice. And Ricky was so fun to watch last night. I would have liked to have seen David Arquette at this point rather than Hope. He was so goofy, but I liked him.  Have to agree about Bruce Jenner - wow, rather scary looking.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> Not a big fan of all the Kardashians, but I have noticed that they are right there every week cheering Rob on...which is nice (But, it does mean an opportunity to get their face on camera I suppose..like they need anymore _face-time_) Gosh, Bruce Jenner is so _plastic_ looking!! LOL


Ha! Dave and I were talking last night saying that Bruce Jenner had had one too many face lifts. The only worse one I've seen is Kenny Rogers!:biggrin1:

I don't care for the Kardashians as a group, either. But Rob is growing on me. He's not as flashy as the others, but maybe there is more depth hidden there. He was certainly a good sport about the photo of him being dressed up by his sisters being out there on national TV for all to see!ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ricki is looking great!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> JR had to have been in some major pain, because he could barely muster one of those incredible smiles he always has on his face. Certainly hope it is Hope going home. I think Maks must have gotten a severe talking too as well. They are acting 180 degrees from the first part of the season. Very surprised at Rob - this show has obviously been the best thing to happen to him - has given him so much confidence - we are watching him blossom (if men do that) right before our eyes - very nice. And Ricky was so fun to watch last night. I would have liked to have seen David Arquette at this point rather than Hope. He was so goofy, but I liked him.  Have to agree about Bruce Jenner - wow, rather scary looking.


I agree about David Arquette. He had a sweet, self-effacing quality about him. He seemed so insecure except when he was in character. Then he was completely different! And I really did think he was a better dancer than Hope.

And, yes, that's what I missed most in JR... those dazzling smiles that light up his face and make you totally forget all his scars! Hopefully they will be back next week. The timing of his injury just stinks! Hope they get him into all kinds of PT modalities... They got to get the swelling, stiffness and WEAKNESS out of that ankle as well as just reducing the pain. I've had badly sprained ankles a couple of times, and it has taken a minimum of 6 weeks, even WITH PT to get back to pretty normal... I was on crutches for almost 6 weeks with one of them. I can't even imaging having to dance on it. It would just collapse under me if I put weight on it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Holy Moly!! Did anyone else just love, Love, LOVE JR and Karina's freestyle?? :biggrin1: Great night! Rob just keeps improving. Ricki was terrific. So much fun to watch!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Holy Moly!! Did anyone else just love, Love, LOVE JR and Karina's freestyle?? :biggrin1: Great night! Rob just keeps improving. Ricki was terrific. So much fun to watch!


Thought they were all good. Of course I am for JR


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought JR looked great last night and Ricki is a very close second in my opinion.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh MAN!!! I Dave had football on, and I TOTALLY forgot to watch!!! I can't believe it! What an idiot!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone of them could win it. I also believe people vote for their favorite "pro" dancer as well. I hope JR wins.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen!!! How could you??!ound: Well, be sure to watch tonight. I am not sure how they are doing this as I was under the impression that the contestants are doing more dancing tonight? I was only watching the dancing part last night as I was cooking and cleaning too. Maybe I misunderstood about more dancing from them, because how would people vote? Or is there to be a third night this week? I have really enjoyed this season, more so than many of the others.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

It was great. Looking forward to tonight. DH and I don't care who wins as all 3 couples are just so good.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

It is beginning on the east coast!!! I am hoping JR will win, he is the favorite I think according to the polls..lol...


----------



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

Watching tonight and pulling for JR. He and Karina are great.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I'm glad that JR won, but Ricki got "Rob"bed. Both of the "boys" made mistakes last night, and if you look at the overall scores for the season, even though Rob had two outstanding performances near the end, JR and Ricki were consistent all season long. And Ricki's Psycho routine was one of the most dramatic, memorable dances I've seen ANYWHERE, even with professional dance troupes.

Even Rob and JR looked at each other in TOTAL surprise when they announced that Ricki was not going on to the final round. All I can think is that people were SO concerned that JR might not make it through because of his injury, and figuring that Ricki was a sure bet, that they voted for JR so much that it dropped Ricki too low. Otherwise I can't exlain how that could happen!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

So glad JR won and I agree that Ricki should have been standing there in the final two instead of Rob.
I think all the fans of the Kardashians voted for him like crazy and Ricki just didn't have that kind of a fan base.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahoooooo! So proud of J.R!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

whimsy said:


> So glad JR won and I agree that Ricki should have been standing there in the final two instead of Rob.
> I think all the fans of the Kardashians voted for him like crazy and Ricki just didn't have that kind of a fan base.


I thought the same thing, Evelyn, as far as the Kardashian fan base getting Rob into the final two. I thought all three final contestants were very likable and competent. And I saw such improvement in Rob and he started growing on me as far as his personality, that it didn't bother me all that much that he ended up in the final two. Very glad that JR won, however. And I was happy for Karina, since this was her first win as the professional. And I loved seeing Carson Kressley again last night. He is such a character - so full of fun! Great season - sorry to see it end!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Linda, I agree too, Rob really grew on me. And I think he really grew as a person. It wasn't that I DIDN'T want to see him there, it was that I thought that Ricki did such an INCREDIBLE job. OTOH, she was the only one to have had past professional dancing experience, so from that perspective, I suppose you'd expect more from her too.

I really liked that the three of them REALLY seem to like and respect each other. Maybe it was an "act" for the audience, but I don't think so... They really seemed very supportive of each other.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen, if it was an act, they should all get major points for that too, as it came off as quite genuine to me as well.  I think that is why I enjoyed it so much. I hate 'drama'. I was so not a fan of Rob when the season started - because of those sisters of his - just get tired of hearing of them. To see someone grow as much as he did over the course of the season was truly enjoyable. I think the others gained tremendous confidence as well. I can't help but think that this experience will impact their lives tremendously - in a positive way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen, if it was an act, they should all get major points for that too, as it came off as quite genuine to me as well.  I think that is why I enjoyed it so much. I hate 'drama'. I was so not a fan of Rob when the season started - because of those sisters of his - just get tired of hearing of them. To see someone grow as much as he did over the course of the season was truly enjoyable. I think the others gained tremendous confidence as well. I can't help but think that this experience will impact their lives tremendously - in a positive way.


I absolutely loved when Rob was asked a couple of weeks ago why he felt he should be in the finals. His "I LOVE to dance!" response was so immediate, and so obviously genuine and off the cuff, that I think it charmed everyone. I noticed at another point that the whole group of them, together, picked it up and said "We love to dance!" Really cute.

I'll miss seeing them ALL each week.


----------

